# Linux sur Powerpc



## doudee (13 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,
Voulant utiliser des applications linux sur mon powerbook g4, je souhaiterais installer linux sur ce dernier. je suis en train de télécharger une image iso de xubuntu powerpc, son installation est-il identique aux autres os ?


----------



## Waxmaster C (1 Août 2010)

Salut doudee,
Si tu veux installé une distribution linux sur ton disque complet, c'est assez facile, il te suffit de suivre les instructions de l'assistant d'installation. Dans le doute, réfère toi au site où tu as trouvé ton iso il doit y avoir les explications pas à pas (comme ici).
Bon courage


----------



## Romuald (1 Août 2010)

Sans compter qu'une petite recherche, ou un simple passage par la table d'orientation, t'aurait orienté vers cette partie des forums, où je suis sur que tu trouveras plein de réponses...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (4 Août 2010)

Bon courage !
perso sur un G3 j'y suis JAMAIS arrivé !?!
mission impossible :mouais:
malgré la lecture de nombreux forums consacrés à ce sujet....
Patrick JJ


----------



## Waxmaster C (5 Août 2010)

Salut patrick jean-jacques,
Le choix de la version à installer sur ton ibook G3 est important, car pour les PowerPC il y a un nombre réduit de version qui fonctionnent. Celle qui se trouve là devrait fonctionner ! Mais je ne l'ai pas testé... 
Mais je pense que tu peux en trouver d'autre.
@+


----------



## Le docteur (5 Août 2010)

Malheureusement Ubuntu n'est plus maintenu officiellement sur PowerPC. Il y avait bien quelques irréductibles qui tentaient de suivre, mais je ne sais pas si ça peut suffire pour faire un système facilement up to date.
D'autant plus dommage qu'un des avantages d'Ubuntu est sa relative légèreté.


----------



## Romuald (5 Août 2010)

Waxmaster C a dit:


> Salut patrick jean-jacques,
> Le choix de la version à installer sur ton ibook G3 est important, car pour les PowerPC il y a un nombre réduit de version qui fonctionnent. Celle qui se trouve là devrait fonctionner ! Mais je ne l'ai pas testé...
> Mais je pense que tu peux en trouver d'autre.
> @+


C'est la 8.4

La 10.4 semble aussi compatible PPC.

Bon courage !


----------



## doudee (5 Août 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses je vais tenter d'installer la 10.4.
Cependant, mon désir d'installer linux sur mon powerpc est de pouvoir faire tourner des logiciels compatible linux que j'utilise sur mon lieu d'emploi. Cependant, au bureau linux est installé sur un intel, les logiciels pourront-ils fonctionner sur une architecture powerpc ?


----------



## Tiki10 (5 Août 2010)

Oui, tes logiciels seront compatibles à la condition qu'ils soient " open source " ou propriétaires et compilés pour ppc. Si le logiciel n'est pas sur les dépots, tu peux toujours le recompiler en récuperant les sources. 
Par contre, pour les logiciels propriétaires, et pour lesquels tu ne disposes pas des sources, tu es le bec dans l'eau. Au hasard, exit googlemap, les pilotes propriétaires de cartes graphiques et parfois d'imprimantes, le flash...

Dans tous les cas, n'oublie pas que ta première partition doit être d'une taille inferieur à 8Go.

Si tu ne veux pas passer trop de temps sur l'installation et avoir une maximum de pilotes disponibles facilement, oriente-toi effectivement sur ubuntu.
Si tu n'as pas peur de mettre les mains dans le camboui et de secher 3 jours sur un problème " alacon ", mais que tu privilégies la légéreté, le couple DEBIAN + LXDE ( environnement de bureau ) est fait pour toi.

Note que tu peux tout aussi bien installer LXDE avec UBUNTU


Tiki


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (12 Août 2010)

merci pour les liens vers les anciennes versions (déjà testées)
et surtout la V°10.04 qui doit être formidable sur un mac 21'
(déjà installée sur un antique maxdata de 2003)
cordialement,
patrick JJ


----------



## Le docteur (12 Août 2010)

Etonnant ! Je croyais que ça c'était arrêté, effectivement pour le PPC ...

Du coup je me pose des questions pour mon PowerBook (quid des cartes wifi par exemple?)


----------

